# Recommended SE exam books for studying



## cal91 (Jun 27, 2019)

The following are all of the non-code books I used to study for this exam. I used no class, and passed both parts at the same time first try using only these books and the codes.

I'll sell any and all of them to whoever is interested. This is the most efficient way to take pass the exam - get to know the codes inside and out by using these practice resources.

Many of you don't need to spend thousands on a class, just do the practice/studying yourself and you can pass the exam using nothing but the codes themselves and these books.

These are all the latest and most expensive editions 

NCEES Structural Engineering Practice Exam. (current edition).  $30 (paid $50)

2015 IBC SEAOC Seismic Design Manual Vol. 1 - $50 (paid $75)

David Connors Bridge Problems for the SE Exam - 2nd Edition. $50 (paid $80)

PPI Structural Engineering Reference Manual - 9th edition.  $150 (paid $200)

PPI SE Structural Engineering Buildings Practice Exam - 5th edition.  $80 (paid $115)

PPI SE Structural Breadth Six Minute Problems - 6th edition.  $70 (paid $100)

PPI Structural Engineering Solved Problems - 7th edition. $80 (paid $110)

All together I paid $730 for these books, which is still less than half the cost of taking a class.

The total cost I'm selling these books for is $510, but if you buy all of them from me I'll sell them to you for $400. Doesn't get cheaper than that my friends.

If you are interested in any of them PM me.

Cal

EDIT: All of these books are in great condition, with no markings.


----------



## StandardPractice (Jun 27, 2019)

LMAO I thought this was a thread suggesting what book resources were good to study for exam and really it's a thinly veiled book sell off advertisement!...I'm not mad at it! Throw this guy some dollars


----------



## cal91 (Jun 27, 2019)

StandardPractice said:


> LMAO I thought this was a thread suggesting what book resources were good to study for exam and really it's a thinly veiled book sell off advertisement!...I'm not mad at it! Throw this guy some dollars


Haha, it is! I tell you what books are great materials and then I tell you the best place to buy them   

The "Yard Sale" doesn't have as much traffic for SE Exam takers, so I thought I could justify posting it here by recommending them as great sources, which they are.


----------



## Nathan55 (Jun 27, 2019)

cal91 said:


> Haha, it is! I tell you what books are great materials and then I tell you the best place to buy them
> 
> The "Yard Sale" doesn't have as much traffic for SE Exam takers, so I thought I could justify posting it here by recommending them as great sources, which they are.


Excellent Jedi mind trick, @cal91 I was fooled too. You're wilier than NCEES when they say their practice exam is the "best form of preparation for the exam."


----------



## Vancouver CA SE (Jul 2, 2019)

I have listed the materials I studied based on the importance from my point of view (I'm practicing in Canada and just passed SE). 

1- Nehrp 2015 design examples (It is a must)

2- Steel Seismic design manual 2nd edition (In detail)

3-  ASCE 7-10 (Ch 11 to Ch 14 in detail)

4- ACI 318 (I studied the code in detail)

5- PPI structural desing handbook 8th edition

6- PPI practice exam

7- Ncees practice exam

8-AISC 314 ( quick review)

9-NDS 2015 and NDS 2015 wind and seismic design

10-AASHTO (Ch 3 to Ch 6 quick review)


----------



## wannabeSE (Jul 28, 2019)

interested to buy vol 1 of 2015 SEAOC.. PM sent


----------



## Robert (Nov 6, 2020)

cal91 said:


> The following are all of the non-code books I used to study for this exam. I used no class, and passed both parts at the same time first try using only these books and the codes.
> 
> I'll sell any and all of them to whoever is interested. This is the most efficient way to take pass the exam - get to know the codes inside and out by using these practice resources.
> 
> ...


Hi Cal, I am interested in your book, 

[email protected] 

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2020)

Hello Cal,

It is a long shot but I am interested in buying some of the books you listed. Do you still have any of the books available?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2020)

What's your email, Guest Guest. I also have some of those books?


----------



## Struct16 (Nov 16, 2020)

My email is [email protected] Please let me know which books you have. Thank you.


----------

